

Show HN: We released Bolt v. 0.8: Our sophisticated, lightweight & simple CMS. - bobdenotter
http://bolt.cm/newsitem/beta-08-released

======
bobdenotter
Exactly one month after the first public version, we've released an update.
The most important new features are Extensions, and at the same time we've
simplified some functionality to make it easier to use. We've also spent a lot
of time refactoring code: Most of our classes are now autoloaded PSR-0
classes, implemented as Silex service providers and we're working towards the
PSR-2 coding guidelines.

